# Final flush



## stickywicked (Dec 21, 2012)

Getting ready to do the final flush (yeah) and my local guru told me to add botanicare sweet to the reservoir water, which seems to me to defeat the purpose of the flush? What,s the way to go. To flush or not to flush and with what is my question

THG I,d appreciate your input if your lurkin out there...happy bd.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 23, 2012)

I only "flush" my plants halfway through in order to cleanse the soil of the salt and toxic chemical build up. I use just straight water for 24hrs so that it cleans out the old chemicals. At the end of my flowering I cut my nutes back for the last 2 weeks and let the plants use up the last of the nutes in the resevoir and any that is within the leaves of the plant.

I think a lot of people do different things. I know THG said that she feeds right up to harvest. I can't tell a difference with the plants between flushing and and not flushing at the end of the grow but I feel like there is no need to waste the nutes on the last week so I feed them one last time at about 2 weeks(from harvest) and just let that run out with just straight water. 

I read up on the Sweet and I don't see the application of it at the last being all that helpful. It seems like a plant tonic to me. I use a plant tonic called Thrive alive but I use it earlier in the flowering phase to give the plants a boost. I just don't see the need to use anything at the end of the flowering. If the plants have been growing under optimum conditions throughout then they shouldn't need anything at the last as they are finishing their life cycle.

Unfortunately, I don't know enough about that particular product to say one way or the other.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Dec 24, 2012)

I cant flush, I just pinch it off and it falls right in  And no rings in me reservoir niether

BWD


----------



## bigjb (Dec 24, 2012)

If you use chem nutes and you don't flush, make sure you get a good long cure and you won't tell any difference. My last harvest I fed all the way to the end and It tasted / smoked just fine.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey BWD that looks like a fine studyin room you got there  complete with "outdoor" plumbing and central air-conditioning. I bet you can get some good readin done there without the Mrs. disturbing you


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> I cant flush, I just pinch it off and it falls right in  And no rings in me reservoir niether
> 
> BWD


 
You must have alotta money to have such a nice Outhouse. Im jealous.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Dec 24, 2012)

Bwd


----------



## zem (Dec 26, 2012)

why flush and lose grams of bud? taste is great when weed is cured


----------

